# Rare Chain Guard Dayton / Firestone ?????



## catfish (Nov 15, 2013)

So who's been bidding this up? How much higher will it go?????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a7a5f3a6


----------



## redman007 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Holy cow*



catfish said:


> So who's been bidding this up? How much higher will it go?????
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a7a5f3a6




Catfish...You read my mind... I was just about to post this very same thing.....What in the heck is this and WHY SO HIGH??????


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2013)

redman007 said:


> Catfish...You read my mind... I was just about to post this very same thing.....What in the heck is this and WHY SO HIGH??????




The Dayton guys all want it. It's rare.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 15, 2013)

I messaged the seller for a BIN when it was $19.95 and 0 bids.  They said no thanks.


----------



## redman007 (Nov 15, 2013)

Good try....

So scared to ask, but how much for a complete one??? 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> So who's been bidding this up? How much higher will it go?????
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a7a5f3a6




Looks like the tray I keep all my Schwinn nuts n bolts in....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll guess between $750 and $800... we'll see though.


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I'll guess between $750 and $800... we'll see though.




Five bidders on it.... Who knows how many snipers...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 15, 2013)

Didn't a whole National original paint bike with a nice crow's beak sell for 900 on ebay over the Summer that widpanic picked up locally in SC.
Why would anybody spend near that for just the guard (that looks a little beat to me)?
I mark it at 550.00 in this setting at this time...we'll see.
Chris


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 16, 2013)

*xpensive*

This is going to go high no doubt.

I've almost never seen them for sale as a single part.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 16, 2013)

*Its just a peice of sheet... metal.*

So how much would it cost to tool up to remake these? I'm not talking about glass or cast aluminum.  Id want to do it in steel. John was remaking those license plates, how much more involved would this be?  It seems like this is a piece that has crossed the value threshold to make it worth while.


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 16, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> So how much would it cost to tool up to remake these? I'm not talking about glass or cast aluminum.  Id want to do it in steel. John was remaking those license plates, how much more involved would this be?  It seems like this is a piece that has crossed the value threshold to make it worth while.




Right you are there sir!

.....along with the Colson tube 'n' slats rack.


That darn 'threshold' kind of sucks actually, I'm just glad I don't 'need' a crow beak guard right now because that thing is already over the threshold


----------



## JOEL (Nov 16, 2013)

You'll have to buy it if you want to repop it...


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 16, 2013)

JOEL said:


> You'll have to buy it if you want to repop it...




I've already got 2 of them, they do come up for sale from time to time.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 16, 2013)

JOEL said:


> You'll have to buy it if you want to repop it...




Or borrow one


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2013)

I actually spoke to John about this on the Shelby Invasion ride in Long Beach earlier this year. He said that it would take a multi stage process and given the limited number that could really be sold didn't think it would be worth it. Look at the long Roadmaster guards that were made. In order to make any money on stuff like that you need to be able to sell more than a handful. Yea everyone says "I'll take one" but when time comes to cough up four bills there is silence. As an example there are probably three or four people right now that would really like to have a front fender for a Robin, or racks or guards for the big Shelbys. That small of a market doesn't make it worth it to make these though. If your gonna repop stuff it needs to be parts that have wide general appeal. I mentioned the knuckleguards like found on Shelbys and the rare front 'bumpers' as a couple of possibilities.


----------



## John (Nov 16, 2013)

This picture shows you why the guard could go for so much.




Making a die to stamp this guard would be difficult to say the least. It is one thing to produce a stamping die to stamp a guard with this shape. Then stamping the item and saying “yes that’s about what I envisioned”. But to duplicate it exactly to what was made the first time is a little more difficult without knowing what the dies looked like, or if they were progressive dies, how the part was trimmed, and what the shape of the metal blank was for the metal to stretch correct. 
In 1937 there was rocket scientist working in manufacturing. Today we have rockets and particle accelerators that keep them busy.
I think the guard is just about topped out, and may go for just over $500.00
There are two reasons to reproduce items and that is for the money or you need the item and cannot find it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 16, 2013)

John said:


> This picture shows you why the guard could go for so much.
> View attachment 123400
> Making a die to stamp this guard would be difficult to say the least. It is one thing to produce a stamping die to stamp a guard with this shape. Then stamping the item and saying “yes that’s about what I envisioned”. But to duplicate it exactly to what was made the first time is a little more difficult without knowing what the dies looked like, or if they were progressive dies, how the part was trimmed, and what the shape of the metal blank was for the metal to stretch correct.
> In 1937 there was rocket scientist working in manufacturing. Today we have rockets and particle accelerators that keep them busy.
> ...




Ah well that's why you're the man when it comes to this stuff. I would stop at "yes that’s about what I envisioned " and be satisfied but you take it to whole nother level.


----------



## Hermanator3 (Nov 16, 2013)

*3D Printing?*

I've been reading about 3D printing lately.  A Minnesota company that is a leader in 3D printing, did a car prototype.  I thought 3D only did plastic but I read that can also do stainless steel.  I have no idea what it would cost but some guy did a gun so it can't be completely outrageous.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2013)

The industrial grade printers cost about $1 million. Jay Leno has one that he uses to make car part molds for casting antique unobtanium parts. This part would not lend itself well to this type of technology as the printer 'layers' the part and this one needs to be stamped. V/r Shawn


----------

